# 1970 Schwinn Typhoon



## Jarod24 (Jun 6, 2017)

Here's one I picked up today. Not typically something I'd buy but it was just too nice and too cheap not to.  It's a 1970 schwinn typhoon campus green, turned out to be even cooler cause it was originally purchased local here in Mesa, AZ at Pats schwinn cyclery on main st. Being born and raised in mesa, that makes the bike that much more awesome. When I first got into vintage bikes I wanted one of these models in this color so bad. I Ended up getting into balloon tire bikes and skipped right over it.  Bike is in amazing condition for being almost 50 years old. Had brand new tires and tubes on it already too. Check it out!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2017)

Can't beat nice when it's cheap!
 I went to school with Pat's son Ken and hung out at the bike shop quite a bit during the Summer months. Ken and his older brother took over the business after their Dad died but finally called it quits around 2009. A couple years ago I was looking for some Positron shifter cables and I called that number that you see on the bike. I was totally surprised when Ken answered!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Can't beat nice when it's cheap!
> I went to school with Pat's son Ken and hung out at the bike shop quite a bit during the Summer months. Ken and his older brother took over the business after their Dad died but finally called it quits around 2009. A couple years ago I was looking for some Positron shifter cables and I called that number that you see on the bike. I was totally surprised when Ken answered!




That's awesome man! Do you know when they opened that shop up?


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 6, 2017)

@GTs58 you think that seat is original?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> That's awesome man! Do you know when they opened that shop up?




I believe that shop on Main St was opened in 1957. Prior to that starting in 1947, Pat had his shop on I believe MacDonald, south of Main.

I'm thinking the seat would have been a color matching Mesinger.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice one, gotta love campus green! Just like a 71 I had about four years ago. Love the fact that yours lived all of it's life in your city, local is great!


----------

